# Must Stay Off



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I HAVE to keep going thru stuff for the yardsale and get the downstairs organized and back together before the spider man gets here to spray but it will be just like yesterday: go thru stuff, check forum. Throw away stuff, check forum. Price stuff, check forum. Take out to truck, check forum. Taylin arrives and I get her situated, check forum.Let dogs out, check forum.Keep going thru and pricing stuff and taking care of Taylin and the dogs and friends arrive and check forum.........................my addiction is running amok! HHHEEELLLPPPP!!!
Ok, have to go now...gotta hit "view new posts" , I mean go get something done.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Isn't there a 12 step program for this???


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I keep checking all the time at work. I dont know why,







you guys arnt that interesting......


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I keep checking all the time at work. I dont know why,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me, too!

Mark


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Being a teacher and having the summer "off" (which isn't true, BTW), I haven't done a dang thing around the house this year. Outbackers is one of the reasons!!!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

WACOUGAR said:


> Isn't there a 12 step program for this???


There is, you take 6 steps away from the computer and realize you ve been gone long enough and take 6 steps back to the computer, simple


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

mswalt said:


> > I keep checking all the time at work. I dont know why,
> >
> >
> >
> ...


I find Mark fascinating. The guy cracks me up.


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

tdvffjohn said:


> Isn't there a 12 step program for this???


There is, you take 6 steps away from the computer and realize you ve been gone long enough and take 6 steps back to the computer, simple








[/quote]

Toooooo Funny!







But OH Sooooo True









*HEIDI*


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I think anyone with a post count in 3-4 digits....needs a little therapy.

My name is Jolly....and I am a forum junkie...


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Remember, admitting you have a problem is the most important step. Then we can work with you to gradually wean you down to the point you start to recognize your spouse, children, personal hygiene practices.

Oh, who am I fooling? I am pretty sure we are the last people you should rely upon to help you with your "problem". We are nothing but a bunch of enablers.

It's a little like asking a junkie how you can kick crack. For them it's all just a theory.

My name is Reverie... Nick and It has been 10.....................seconds since I last Outbacked.

Reverie


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Trying to ssssstay awwwayyy.. ... .. Cant dooo iiiit. Help me, im typing again...


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

dpthomasjr said:


> I keep checking all the time at work. I dont know why,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too. Even if its not interesting...it is still more interesting than work.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

I must confess









I think I'm an OB-Oholic









Ed


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

My name is Amy, I feel abandoned by all. My husband is not going to be here all day Saturday, he is ditching me to visit his daughter after he already made plans to take me to the movies.







My newly found friends on Outbackers.com (in which I spend most of my time reading posts ditching my husband) are also ditching me to create a bigger and better website.







Well, I am going shopping to save the economy and put a pinch on my husbands wallet







. I cannot go camping, I don't know how to drive the TT







. Need to learn and get over my fear.

Well you see at the 12-step Malls.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

if you love something...set it free. If it comes back, it is yours. If it doesn't, it never was.
I told the computer and the forum it's free to go and they never even budged. Now, they didn't leave so they could come back and therefore be mine. I see that as a proof they do love me , never even considered leaving and don't want to be separated. That's my story and I am sticking to it. I must go now and see if any new posts have come in in the 10 seconds it took me type this. I am starting to tremble............need a fix.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

God grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change, change the things I can, and the wisdom to know the difference. What does this mean?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

LabbyCampers said:


> God grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change, change the things I can, and the wisdom to know the difference. What does this mean?


it means accept you are addicted, changes cannot be made, and you ARE wise enough to this to be true. Now get back to reading posts!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

all i did was leave to put the OB in storage and i returned to a flurry of action. WHAT DID I MISS !! SOMEBODY FILL ME IN !!

I must read more....


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

This forum is guaranteed to provide great advice, and lots and lots of laughs!

Who you gonna call when the forum is down?????

Linda


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Curse you for saying such nonsense it will never go down.... (im in denial and certainly cant be the only one)

Ill be waiting patiently hitting the refresh button every 20 seconds until it comes back to life.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

dpthomasjr said:


> Curse you for saying such nonsense it will never go down.... (im in denial and certainly cant be the only one)
> 
> Ill be waiting patiently hitting the refresh button every 20 seconds until it comes back to life.


now THAT is funny ( an so true but I'll deny it if anyone asks)


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Doxie, 
You might as well get a grip, GF!! No way you're going to stay off this forum!!







You just joined a little over 6 months ago, and THESE are you stats!!









Total Cumulative Posts 2583 
( 13.7 posts per day / 1.10% of total forum posts )
















Let's face it..........you're a candidate for "Intervention"'s new episodes, this coming year!!








But, we love ya







and we'll keep ya!!








Happy posting!!








Darlene


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Tami


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

sgalady said:


> Doxie,
> You might as well get a grip, GF!! No way you're going to stay off this forum!!
> 
> 
> ...


actually, I have been on forum since April 06 but my old screen name of Doxie-Doglover quit working and no one, not even Doug or Vern could figure out why.So, I was re created as Doxie-Doglover-Too and my post count transferred


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Doxie,
> You might as well get a grip, GF!! No way you're going to stay off this forum!!
> 
> 
> ...


actually, I have been on forum since April 06 but my old screen name of Doxie-Doglover quit working and no one, not even Doug or Vern could figure out why.So, I was re created as Doxie-Doglover-Too and my post count transferred








[/quote]
SHHHH!!! Doxie, don't tell anyone!!







It looks more impressive this way!!








Darlene


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Ok face it we are all outback junkies I think my fingers are glued to the keyboard and my eyes to the screen. Boy it is hard to get off but we are all having fun.
"Help! I logged in and I can't log out"

willie


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

gone campin said:


> This forum is guaranteed to provide great advice, and lots and lots of laughs!
> 
> Who you gonna call when the forum is down?????
> 
> Linda










Ghostbusters....not







...I'll just go to the camper store, and browse all the SOBs there...When I get home, hopefully







the forum will be up again.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I had to leave to bring our trashcans in from the street, but I'm back now...

Did I miss anything???


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

skippershe said:


> I had to leave to bring our trashcans in from the street, but I'm back now...
> 
> Did I miss anything???










Too Funny!









*HEIDI*


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

gone campin said:


> This forum is guaranteed to provide great advice, and lots and lots of laughs!
> 
> Who you gonna call when the forum is down?????


Maybe we need to start a group phone list so we can talk to each other during the outage... not sure I can make it that WHOLE 6 HOURS!!!! I NEED A SUPPORT GROUP!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

skippershe said:


> I had to leave to bring our trashcans in from the street, but I'm back now...
> 
> Did I miss anything???


look, each time I read the Staff thread, I am suffering oxygen depletion....so plz quit saying funny stuff! I can't take it!


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Oh thank god, you r all still here,







it has been 6 hours







I know i missed something. did it happen while i was gone.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

skippershe said:


> I had to leave to bring our trashcans in from the street, but I'm back now...
> 
> Did I miss anything???


Heres a synopsys.....








- ACA28 is going on their fisrt trip (good luck and have fun!!)
- Zion River Resort Flooded
- 1sttimearound has a leak under the sink and it could be leaky fittings or the roof.
- We are all addicted to this site and dont have lives outside of sitting in front of the computer
- Ants and other pests are pretty good gymnists and can walk up our power cords and water hoses to make themselves at home in our OB's
- There is a peacefull video of a honda driving throught the countryside
- Tiger02 got new puppies and they pee everywhere (ok i made up the peeing thing but im sure its true)
- The Stephensons are looking for a 26rs if the price is right
- Blocking a slide may be OK short term but not recommended long term.
- Formaldehyde Odor still smells bad and Ammonia can help neutralize it 
- KosinTrouble is Heading Out To Drumheller Tomorrow

OK now im behind and have to get caught up....

DT


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

dpthomasjr said:


> I had to leave to bring our trashcans in from the street, but I'm back now...
> 
> Did I miss anything???


Heres a synopsys.....








- ACA28 is going on their fisrt trip (good luck and have fun!!)
- Zion River Resort Flooded
- 1sttimearound has a leak under the sink and it could be leaky fittings or the roof.
- We are all addicted to this site and dont have lives outside of sitting in front of the computer
- Ants and other pests are pretty good gymnists and can walk up our power cords and water hoses to make themselves at home in our OB's
- There is a peacefull video of a honda driving throught the countryside
- Tiger02 got new puppies and they pee everywhere (ok i made up the peeing thing but im sure its true)
- The Stephensons are looking for a 26rs if the price is right
- Blocking a slide may be OK short term but not recommended long term.
- Formaldehyde Odor still smells bad and Ammonia can help neutralize it 
- KosinTrouble is Heading Out To Drumheller Tomorrow

OK now im behind and have to get caught up....

DT
[/quote]
you are a riot! and since you posted: Doxie gets soaked(with irrigation water







) trying to turn off neighbors sprinklers cuz the silinoid is bad


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

OK i missed one - Doxie entertained the neighbors running throught the sprinklers...


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

did everyone survive the "outage" Things look a little different around here. Nice though, i like what was done with the place.
DT


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I wonder when Doug is going to post a "State of the Union" about this.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

What time were you guys able to get on here? 
I finally discovered that my shortcuts had changed...wow, along with lots of other things


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I seem to have lost my link to my albums too.

I'm distressed!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

dpthomasjr said:


> OK i missed one - Doxie entertained the neighbors running throught the sprinklers...


shhhhhh!


----------

